
JPMorgan says Bitcoin crash survival shows it has staying power - Terretta
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-12/jpmorgan-says-bitcoin-crash-survival-shows-it-has-staying-power
======
sushshshsh
As a method of barter (and tax evasion via physical cash transactions), yes.

As a method of digital, non-anonymous payments? Bitcoin is definitely not the
coin for that.

